
Battered by extreme weather, Americans are more worried about climate change - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-consensus-97-per-cent/2017/nov/20/battered-by-extreme-weather-americans-are-more-worried-about-climate-change
======
eighthnate
More like battered by constant media propaganda, americans are more worried
about climate change.

------
orf
It's about time.

